# Another way to make decals?



## larryc (Sep 12, 2016)

Anybody try this to make decals for pens?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1auqNJTUlsg


----------



## CREID (Sep 12, 2016)

We used to do something similar in Art Class when I was in high school. We used a buck press to laminate over a picture and then washed it in water to remove the paper.


----------



## bwp (Sep 28, 2016)

This is what use.
Print the decal off from my computer, add two coats of the decal bonder and follow directions.
 finish with multi-coats of CA.

I'll try to upload a tutorial in the coming days


----------

